# Just a cute photo



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Mom and the little one.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

How sweet!
And what pretty bird she is!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

VERY sweet! Aren't pigeons wonderful


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very BEAUTIFUL Mom and darling baby! Please send us some more pics! What does the Dad look like?

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oohhh! That's cute. What a little Darlin'.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The baby knows you will be coming with the camera and needs to be with the pic with mom...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Baby and mom are adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Too cute!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*Dad and baby*



TAWhatley said:


> Very BEAUTIFUL Mom and darling baby! Please send us some more pics! What does the Dad look like?
> 
> Terry


My eyes should be open tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMGoodness........what pretty parents! Both of them.........sweet baby too. What color are those birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yep, your right, it's cute.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> OMGoodness........what pretty parents! Both of them.........sweet baby too. What color are those birds?




The parents came from here: http://www.flyhome.name/main/main2.htm Fly Home Loft They were the first 2 pigeons I ever owned. You can look up some of my old posts on this website to read more on them. There babies fly(race) well. The babies are always beautyfull. From a white lace to looking like there mother. Even the dark checks have the "brown" color. There is phesent pigeons listed on there pedagrees. I beleive this is where they get there beautyfull color. And there color is being passed on through each generation also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

those are some great pictures and some awesome looking parents,thanks for sharing


----------

